# Neues Album von Linkin Park erscheint am 10.9.



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2010)

Hallöle liebe Leute !

Wie der Threadtitel schon andeutet geht es hier um Linkin Park bzw. ihr neues Album "A Thousand Suns". Am 10.9.2010 soll es voraussichtlich
erscheinen und laut den Jungs soll es etwas "neues" werden. Der kommerzielle Aspekt soll abgelegt werden und ein Album geschaffen werden,
dass wieder mehr wie "Hybrid Theory" oder teilweise auch wie "Meteora" klingen soll. Mit MtM haben die Jungs zwar großen Erfolg gehabt, aber sie haben gefühlt mehr Fans verloren als gewonnen.

Der Track "The Catalyst"  erschien vor kurzem und kann jeder bei Itunes und Co kaufen. "The Catalyst" ist anders und hebt sich meiner Meinung nach stark von MtM ab.

Hier das neue Video zum Song: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAPXbypyaq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viele werden sicherlich wieder kritisieren, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es genau das, was die Jungs versprochen haben. Es ist anders. Und ich erhoffe mir auch irgendwie, dass sie Erfolg mit dem Album haben und wieder mehr Fans zu sich ins Boot holen. 

Was haltet ihr vom Lied ? Gefällt es euch oder eher nicht ? Was erwartet ihr vom neuen Album ?

/discuss please 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iz1BY3TVomI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nein, mal ernsthaft
ich fand bei mtm schon kaum lieder die mir noch gefallen haben bis auf bleed it out und given up aber sonst war da nichts für mich dabei .. mit new divide haben die es sich dann komplett mit mir verscherzt, auch wenn sie es nicht interessieren wird :< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, das album wird wohl mehr in die elektronische richtung gehen, wenn alle lieder in die richtung von "the catalyst" gehen, und das ist nichts für mich :/
ich werd vielleicht mal reinhören bei youtube ob was gutes dabei ist aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln und das album werde ich mir wohl nicht zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Ich erwarte, wie Lachmann, nichts vom Album. Und so wie ich es sehe wird der kommerzielle Aspekt noch stärker verfolgt, weil zurzeit elektronische Musik total angesagt wird.

Sie können mich quasi nur positiv überraschen, weil die Erwartungen meinerseits tendieren zu null. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass auf dem Album wenigstens ein Lied drauf ist, dass mir nur halbwegs gefällt.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. August 2010)

Schließe mich Lachmann und Alko an.
Anfangs hatte ich noch minimale Hoffnung, dass sie zu ihren Wurzeln zurück kehren, aber nach dem ich The Catalyst gehört habe, sind diese auf null gesunken.

Ich werde definitiv in den Leak des Albums reinhören, bin mir aber sicher, dass dieser 10 Minuten später wieder von der Platte fliegt.


----------



## Beckenblockade (12. August 2010)

Nein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Nein



Troll dich bitte weg, das ist hier ne Diskussion.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Schließe mich Lachmann und Alko an.
> Anfangs hatte ich noch minimale Hoffnung, dass sie zu ihren Wurzeln zurück kehren, aber nach dem ich The Catalyst gehört habe, sind diese auf null gesunken.
> 
> Ich werde definitiv in den Leak des Albums reinhören, bin mir aber sicher, dass dieser 10 Minuten später wieder von der Platte fliegt.



ich schliesse mich Lachmann Alko und Bloodletting an. 

Bei MtM waren noch

_Leave Out All the Rest_
Given up
_No More Sorrow_
_Valentine's Day  cool aber der rest... _


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Troll dich bitte weg, das ist hier ne Diskussion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Werdet ihr es euch zulegen ?



Du hast direkt gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihateyou (12. August 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Nein



This.

Linkin Park nach ihren alten Demos = fail.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

also ich dachte ja auch das sie mit dem album wieder eher einen schritt richtung dem zeug machen was früher von ihnen kam aber jetzt wo ich the catalyst höre vergehts mir langsam komplett ich hab echt nix gegen veränderungen bei ner band und ich konnt mich echt lange mit dem neuen sound von LP anfreunden aber das wars....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. August 2010)

Ich hab Linkin Park noch nie gemocht und dieses Album wird daran vermutlich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Thoor (13. August 2010)

ich mag die älteren Linkin Park Songs... Linkin Park ist schliesslich ne Nu-Metal Band... das heisst Metal mit Rap Einflüssen... ich hör da irgendwie keine E-Gitarre und nichts... Dann ists für mich Hip Hop und das braucht man definitiv nicht.

Von daher... schade, wieder ne Band zum abschreiben.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Linkin Park ist schliesslich ne Nu-Metal Band... das heisst Metal mit Rap Einflüssen..



Epic Fail, zeig mir mal Slipknot mit Rap Gesängen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Epic Fail, zeig mir mal Slipknot mit Rap Gesängen.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvSnEB8J8Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

:<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

:>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> :<








DER schrieb:


> :>


P:

Damit ist Lachis Tag gerettet!


----------



## Thoor (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> P:
> 
> Damit ist Lachis Tag gerettet!



P:

Nu-Metal hat doch in 98% der Fälle Rap oder Hiphop Elemente drin...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nu-Metal hat doch in 98% der Fälle Rap oder Hiphop Elemente drin...


Oft ist es so, und meistens haben sie auch politische Texte (siehe Rage against the machine).

Ist aber ein sehr weitreichendes Genre.

Ist eine Mischung aus Heavy Metal plus einer anderen Musikart, egal welche.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

RATM spielt Crossover, kein Nu.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> RATM spielt Crossover, kein Nu.



Ich erkenne darin keinen Unterschied. Die einen sagen so, die anderen so, variiert auch von Lied zu Lied...die Grenzen sind dazwischen doch sehr schwammig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich erkenne darin keinen Unterschied. Die einen sagen so, die anderen so, variiert auch von Lied zu Lied...die Grenzen sind dazwischen doch sehr schwammig.



nu metal = crossover da nu metal die *vermischung* aus metal und hip hop/rap ist

crossover kann man für jedes genre benutzen nur ist/war der nu metal eine größeres genre und dem haben sie halt einen eigenen namen gegeben D:


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Also Bananen mit Äpeln?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2010)

Nu Metal is einfach ne andere bezeichnung für crossover ihr klugscheißer

früher war alles was verschiedene musikgrenes vereint hat crossover nur n paar leute wollten was besonderes sein und haben sich dann gedacht "so leute wir sind was gaaaaanz tolles wir heißen jetzt NU METAL" 

es ist scheißegal!


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Linkin Park ist wie WoW, es wird jedes Jahr schlechter.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Troll dich bitte weg, das ist hier ne Diskussion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird knifflig ohne eine wirkliche Diskussionsgrundlage


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Linkin Park ist wie WoW, es wird jedes Jahr schlechter.
> 
> 
> 
> Wird knifflig ohne eine wirkliche Diskussionsgrundlage



Ich wollte nur wissen was ihr vom Song haltet und ob ihr es euch holt und wenn nicht wieso nicht. Viele haben hier begründet, wieso sie es sich nicht holen und das ist ja auch OK. Einfach Nein schreiben ist schwach.

P.S. dein Spruch geht mir mächtig aufn Sack.


----------



## skyline930 (15. August 2010)

Mir scheißegal ob die Kommerz sind oder nicht oder ob anderen Fans MtM oder jetzt auch nach The Catalyst auch A Thousand Suns nicht gefällt - I'm waiting for 10.9. Der Stil von LP hat sich wieder verändert, und das ist gut so.

LP > all.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Mir scheißegal ob die Kommerz sind oder nicht oder ob anderen Fans MtM oder jetzt auch nach The Catalyst auch A Thousand Suns nicht gefällt - I'm waiting for 10.9. Der Stil von LP hat sich wieder verändert, und das ist gut so.
> 
> LP > all.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihateyou (15. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Linkin Park ist wie WoW, es wird jedes Jahr schlechter.



Allerdings war WoW halt mal gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Mal schauen, ob ich einen Sticker bekomme. http://www.20min.ch/wettbewerbe/promotions/story/24486943


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich einen Sticker bekomme. http://www.20min.ch/.../story/24486943



Nur in der Schweiz !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2010)

The Catalyst find ich ganz geil und ehrlichgesagt ist das mehr LP als alles aufm Minutes to Midnight Album. Das andere Lied da war wiedermal nur lahm, aber naja mal sehen.
Wenn einige hier schon kein Nu Metal definieren können sollten sie sich besser auch nicht über Linkin Parks Qualitäten - ODER GAR ÜBER RATM, LOL - äußern.


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nur in der Schweiz !?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht ganz so aus.


----------



## Ihateyou (25. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> The Catalyst find ich ganz geil und ehrlichgesagt ist das mehr LP als alles aufm Minutes to Midnight Album. Das andere Lied da war wiedermal nur lahm, aber naja mal sehen.
> Wenn einige hier schon kein Nu Metal definieren können sollten sie sich besser auch nicht über Linkin Parks Qualitäten - ODER GAR ÜBER RATM, LOL - äußern.



Ja, wer keine pseudo-Genres definieren kann, soll sich nicht zu irgendwelchen Bands äußern!!!



OH WAIT


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Ja, wer keine pseudo-Genres definieren kann, soll sich nicht zu irgendwelchen Bands äußern!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OH WAIT



Pseudo ist so ein tolles Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> The Catalyst find ich ganz geil und ehrlichgesagt *ist das mehr LP* als alles aufm Minutes to Midnight Album. Das andere Lied da war wiedermal nur lahm, aber naja mal sehen.
> Wenn einige hier schon kein Nu Metal definieren können sollten sie sich besser auch nicht über Linkin Parks Qualitäten - ODER GAR ÜBER RATM, LOL - äußern.



Das soll Linkin Park? Welchen Musikstil definierst du mit Linkin Park? HT und Meteora waren zwei Alben, die sich total von MtM unterscheiden. Mit MtM habe ich den Glauben an LP verloren. In die alten Alben höre ich noch heute rein. Aber die neue Single hällt mich auch davon ab mir das neue Album zuzulegen. Ein Reinhören wird mich nur noch mehr davon abbringen.
Echt schade um LP:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2010)

Also ich würde erstmal abwarten wie das Album wird. Schon so schnell zu urteilen und zu sagen "AH KAKKE NEUES LP SCH**ßE ALTES BESSAH", ist schwach. So kommt es mir nämlich vor. In der neuen Single höre ich schon sehr viel heraus, was mich an die alten Zeiten erinnert. Die einen sagten zum MtM Album "ah zu wenig harte Songs, zu viel liebe und Mainstream Rock-Pop-whatever", nun machen sie mal was etwas härteres und mehr "elektromäßiges", und schon mäckern sie alle wieder, dass sie sich nur an den Mainstream-Elektro-Scheiß-a la-LadyGaga orientieren. Dazu sage ich : Man muss halt wissen was man will.

Und mal ehrlich, für jeden hier sollte klar sein, dass die Jungs nicht mehr mit blau/rot gefärbten Haaren rumlaufen und einen auf harter Bube machen. Menschen entwickeln sich, ich laufe auch nicht mehr mit Kinderklamotten rum, nur weil ich die Zeit toll fand. Entweder man akzeptiert das oder man macht nen großen Bogen um sie.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nun machen sie mal was etwas härteres






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wo ist das bitte hart? o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wo ist das bitte hart? o_O



Ich meinte, dass sie jetzt mal ETWAS HÄRTERES produzieren. Lieder wie "Valentine's Day" oder "Leave out all the Rest" waren im Vergleich etwas ruhiger, oke ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass sie jetzt mal ETWAS HÄRTERES produzieren. Lieder wie "Valentine's Day" oder "Leave out all the Rest" waren im Vergleich etwas ruhiger, oke ?



im vergleich zu more sorrow,given up,bleed it out oder what i´ve done ist das nicht besonders hart.. und leave out all the rest find ich persönlich jetzt auch noch härter als the catalyst 
selbst wenn ich noch in between mit the catalyst vergleiche kommt mir das lied nicht wirklich härter vor
sorry, aber ich seh da wirklich nicht wo das neue album in eine "härtere" richtung gehen soll


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> im vergleich zu more sorrow,given up,bleed it out oder what i´ve done ist das nicht besonders hart.. und leave out all the rest find ich persönlich jetzt auch noch härter als the catalyst
> selbst wenn ich noch in between mit the catalyst vergleiche kommt mir das lied nicht wirklich härter vor
> sorry, aber ich seh da wirklich nicht wo das neue album in eine "härtere" richtung gehen soll



Naja lassen wir die Diskussion ob es hart oder nicht hart ist. Fakt ist, das es nur ne Single ist. Die weiteren Lieder werden sich sicherlich anders anhören, eventuell auch etwas lauter. 

Jedenfalls ging es mir in dem Post um das hin und her. Klar, jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack und urteilt anders, aber nunja. Man kanns halt nie allen Recht machen.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also ich würde erstmal abwarten wie das Album wird. Schon so schnell zu urteilen und zu sagen *"AH KAKKE NEUES LP SCH**ßE ALTES BESSAH"*, ist schwach. So kommt es mir nämlich vor. In der neuen Single höre ich schon sehr viel heraus, was mich an die alten Zeiten erinnert. Die einen sagten zum MtM Album "ah zu wenig harte Songs, zu viel liebe und Mainstream Rock-Pop-whatever", *nun machen sie mal was etwas härteres und mehr "elektromäßiges"*, und schon mäckern sie alle wieder, dass sie sich nur an den Mainstream-Elektro-Scheiß-a la-LadyGaga orientieren. Dazu sage ich : Man muss halt wissen was man will.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, für jeden hier sollte klar sein, dass die Jungs nicht mehr mit blau/rot gefärbten Haaren rumlaufen und einen auf harter Bube machen. Menschen entwickeln sich, ich laufe auch nicht mehr mit Kinderklamotten rum, nur weil ich die Zeit toll fand. Entweder man akzeptiert das oder man macht nen großen Bogen um sie.



Aha...hab ich das gesagt? Nein, ich habe in einer zivilisierten Wortwahl gesagt, dass mit HT und Meteora besser gefallen haben und mir MtM nicht gefällt. Meine persönliche Meinung und ich persönlich habe den Glauben an LP verloren. Verboten?

Eine Single soll einen ersten Eindruck vom neuen Album geben. Und wie ist der bei mir? Gefällt mir nicht. Ich mag so Elektrozeug nicht. Verboten?

HT und Meteora waren verhältnismäßig "hart" aber The Catalyst find ich persönlich nicht wirklich hart und es spricht mich auch nicht an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aha...hab ich das gesagt? Nein, ich habe in einer zivilisierten Wortwahl gesagt, dass mit HT und Meteora besser gefallen haben und mir MtM nicht gefällt. Meine persönliche Meinung und ich persönlich habe den Glauben an LP verloren. Verboten?
> 
> Eine Single soll einen ersten Eindruck vom neuen Album geben. Und wie ist der bei mir? Gefällt mir nicht. Ich mag so Elektrozeug nicht. Verboten?
> 
> HT und Meteora waren verhältnismäßig "hart" aber The Catalyst find ich persönlich nicht wirklich hart und es spricht mich auch nicht an.



Hab ich dich gemeint ? Hab ich dich zitiert ? Nix ist verboten, ich will hier keinen persönlich angreifen. Ich verfolge Linkin Park nun schon ne ganze Zeit, und diese "Sprüche", die habe ich wirklich schon gehört. Und genau das geht mir aufn Sack. 

Das ist meine Meinung, zu der stehe ich. Natürlich kannst du Linkin Park doof finden, oder die alten Lieder besser als die Neuen.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. August 2010)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich direkt angesprochen fühlte, weil dein Post direkt auf meinen folgte, in dem ich sagte, dass ich das neue Zeug von LP nicht so prickelnd finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann ohne Erklärung [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"AH KAKKE NEUES LP SCH**ßE ALTES BESSAH"...da war ich leicht verwundert...[/font]


----------



## Deathstyle (26. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das soll Linkin Park? Welchen Musikstil definierst du mit Linkin Park? HT und Meteora waren zwei Alben, die sich total von MtM unterscheiden. Mit MtM habe ich den Glauben an LP verloren. In die alten Alben höre ich noch heute rein. Aber die neue Single hällt mich auch davon ab mir das neue Album zuzulegen.



Ich meine das mich The Catalyst mehr an die alten Hybrid Theory und Demos von LP erinnern als das MtM tut. Was ich eben für gut heiße, MtM war jetzt auch nicht scheiße, aber ich habs mir nicht gekauft weils mir einfach zuviel mit pussykram voll war und sowas will ich eben nicht hören wenn ich Linkin Park anmache.
Da hör ich mir dann lieber die Demos und die Sachen mit JayZ an, das geht nicht beim Training gut gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. August 2010)

Ich finde es schwer bei so unterschiedlichen Alben zu sagen "Das ist LP". Bei anderen Bands spielt man einen Song und sagt "Yo, das ist Band XY".

Bei The Catalyst fehlen mir irgendwie Gitarren, Drums und Bass um an das alte Zeug zu erinnern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich direkt angesprochen fühlte, weil dein Post direkt auf meinen folgte, in dem ich sagte, dass ich das neue Zeug von LP nicht so prickelnd finde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Problem, wir leben ja hier in ner freie Demokratie wo jeder seine Meinung kundtun darf, wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Also ich bin der Meinung, dass LP schon einen hohen Wiedererkennungfaktor haben, alleine schon wegen der Stimme von Chester. Und, was man nicht bestreiten kann, sie heben sich von anderen Bands mMn deutlich ab, alleine schon weil es nicht extrem viele Nu Metal Bands gibt.


----------



## Xanathoran (26. August 2010)

Öhh ... Nu Metal is ca. 2004 gestorben, es gibt gar keine Nu Metal Bands in dem Sinne mehr - damals wohl noch als Nu Metal kategorisiert, weil es eben etwas neues war, die Elemente zu mischen, damals gabs ja auch kein Mashup wie heute ... - Das Genre an sich hat sich modernisiert.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. August 2010)

An einem Sänger erkennt man natürlich eine Band wieder. Eine Trennung vom Sänger kann deshalb ja auch durchaus tödlich für eine Band enden. Muss aber nicht zwangsweise (siehe Equilibrium oder Sonic Syndicate). Aber ich finde rein musikalisch liegen schon zum Teil große unterschiede zwischen den frühen Werken, MtM und The Catalyst. An sich ist das ja nicht schlimm. Zum Beispiel Metallica oder Die Apokalyptischen Reiter haben eine solche Wandlung auch durch gemacht. Bei Linkin Park gefiel mit der neue Stoff nunmal nicht. Aber ich werde denke ich mal schon ins neue Album reinhören. Probieren schadet nicht. Aber The Catalyst gefällt mir schonmal nicht.


----------



## Ihateyou (26. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Pseudo ist so ein tolles Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Lagerfeuer" ist auch ein tolles Wort.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. August 2010)

LP sind nicht mal mehr Metal, sondern lediglich Alternative Rock. Ob man das gut oder schlecht findet, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. (Bei Papa Roach z.B. finde ich die Wandlung von Nu Metal zu Alternative durchaus ansprechend)
Für mich wird das neue Album wohl eine herbe Enttäuschung und der Todesstoß für diese Band, aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen.

Ich erwarte nach The Catalyst allerdings nicht mal, dass mir vom neuen Album auch nur ein einziges Lied zusagt.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Für mich wird das neue Album wohl eine herbe Enttäuschung und der Todesstoß für diese Band, aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen.
> 
> Ich erwarte nach The Catalyst allerdings nicht mal, dass mir vom neuen Album auch nur ein einziges Lied zusagt.



Das ist ganz passend zusammen gefasst.


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2010)

Tja, ich finds einfach nur geil. Eine super Wandlung. The Catalyst ist einfach genial und ich hörs schon den ganzen Tag. Album ist auch schon bestellt.

LP FOR EVER!!

Sie sind und bleiben einfach die Besten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja, ich finds einfach nur geil. Eine super Wandlung. The Catalyst ist einfach genial und ich hörs schon den ganzen Tag. Album ist auch schon bestellt.
> 
> LP FOR EVER!!
> 
> Sie sind und bleiben einfach die Besten.



Es gibt also auch noch welche die den neuen Song mögen, schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir gefällt er auch recht gut, Album hab ich ebenso vorbestellt.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es gibt also auch noch welche die den neuen Song mögen, schön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe mir ebenfalls das Album in der Limited Edition vorbestellt und kann es kaum noch erwarten.

Mal an die ganzen "Bääh, LP ist nicht mehr Nu Metal":
Nu Metal ist als Genre so gut wie tot. Das hat seine verschiedenen Gründe und daher ist es auch logisch, dass sich Linkin Park als Band davon distanziert, zudem die Band in einem Interview vor dem Release von Minutes to Midnight ganz klar gesagt hat, dass sie nicht mehr Nu Metal machen wollen. Sie wollen versuchen mit jedem Album etwas Neues zu machen, warum man dann weiterhin darauf rumreitet, dass sie wieder nicht ihren alten Stil machen, ist für mich ganz ehrlich unverständlich. Klar, The Catalyst trifft bei weitem nicht den Geschmack aller Menschen, aber man sollte sich zumindest mit den Infos versorgen, dass man locker erwarten kann, dass bei LP nicht mehr so viel Nu Metal gemacht wird...

Außerdem merkt man bei The Catalyst, dass Joe Hahn, der immer noch der "DJ" der Band ist, wieder an Liedern vollständig mit arbeiten darf, deshalb auch dieser elektronische Ton des Liedes. 

Zum Kommerz:
Dazu sage ich am Besten gar nichts mehr und verweise nur noch auf den Quote in meiner Signatur. Es ist wohl eher enttäuschend, dass man mittlerweile schon Bands an "Kommerz" und "Mainstream" festmacht, nur weil einem das Lied nicht gefällt... Es gibt dabei zwar noch sachliche Gründe, aber die haben nicht zwingend alle etwas mit Kommerz und/oder Mainstream zu tun.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

Aus dem neuen Album aufgetaucht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8614JrUkQm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es klingt mehr nach Meteora/Hybrid-Theory. Aggressiver, mehr Rap meets Rock.


----------



## Huntergottheit (3. September 2010)

was will man mit linkin park? sowas hörte ich als kind aber aus dem alter bin ich raus,ich schäme mich dafür weil ich da noch nicht den zugang zu guter musik hatte und das mainstream zeug nur kannte


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2010)

aber dann trotzdem noch rammstein hören ..


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aus dem neuen Album aufgetaucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeah Razyl, du hast mir den glauben zurückgebracht *tränen der rührung* 
dieses Lied trifft genau meinen Geschmack, und ich werde mir noch mal überlegen das neue Album zu kaufen.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> was will man mit linkin park? sowas hörte ich als kind aber aus dem alter bin ich raus,ich schäme mich dafür weil ich da noch nicht den zugang zu guter musik hatte und das mainstream zeug nur kannte



Huntergottheit ist das perfekte Beispiel für den Quote aus meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dragon:
Mir gefällt der Song auch :>>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2010)

Danke Razyl !!!!!

Mein Gott, das ist Linkin Park. Genau so und nicht anders ! Ich warte nur drauf, dass welche kommen mit "zu viel Rap, zu viel Hip Hop". Man kann eben nicht jeden zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. September 2010)

Im Metal-Hammer Forum ist die Meinung fast eindeutig.
Mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen kann keiner was mit den zwei bisher veröffentlichten Songs etwas anfangen.

Und da LP angekündigt hat, dass das Album so wie The Catalyst klingen wird, werden wohl keine ordentlichen Riffs mehr dabei sein.
Bedeutet für viele das persönliche Aus der Band.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bedeutet für viele das persönliche Aus der Band.



So langsam dürfte es keine "alten" Fans mehr geben... schließlich wurde das Gleiche schon vor MTM gesagt. :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Im Metal-Hammer Forum ist die Meinung fast eindeutig.
> Mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen kann keiner was mit den zwei bisher veröffentlichten Songs etwas anfangen.
> 
> Und da LP angekündigt hat, dass das Album so wie The Catalyst klingen wird, werden wohl keine ordentlichen Riffs mehr dabei sein.
> Bedeutet für viele das persönliche Aus der Band.



Mag sein, Erfolg werden sie trotzdem haben. Eine Band macht eben verschiedene Alben, und 4 (eigtl. 5, aber ohne Reanimation) gleiche Alben würde ich auch nicht gut finden. 

P.S. Das Metal Hammer Forum ist vielleicht das falsche Forum. Das ist so, als würdest du mit nem Coldplay-Album in nem Punk-Forum werben, denn auch da würden die Meisten sagen "ah ist mir zu ruhig".


----------



## Bloodletting (3. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> P.S. Das Metal Hammer Forum ist vielleicht das falsche Forum. Das ist so, als würdest du mit nem Coldplay-Album in nem Punk-Forum werben, denn auch da würden die Meisten sagen "ah ist mir zu ruhig".



Vielleicht solltest du dich, bevor du Dinge kritisierst, von denen du keine Ahnung hast, mehr damit beschäftigen.

Im MH-Forum gibt es Etliche Unterforen abseits des Metals. Von Elektro zu Hiphop, von Jazz zu Schlager.
Und selbst, wenn das nicht so wäre, ändert das nichts daran, dass es scheiß egal ist, ob man jetzt das Buffed-Forum oder das MH-Forum als Beispiel nimmt.

Das MH-Forum eignet sich sogar bedeutend besser.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

Also tut mir Leid. Da fand ich selbs The Catalyst besser wie das Lied. Wenn ich Rock/metal mti Hip Hop/Rap hören will bin ich mit Ratm tausendmal besser bedient.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. September 2010)

Linkin Park goes Techno =D



Huntergottheit schrieb:


> was will man mit linkin park? sowas hörte ich als kind aber aus dem alter bin ich raus,ich schäme mich dafür weil ich da noch nicht den zugang zu guter musik hatte und das *mainstream* zeug nur kannte



Rammstein


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huntergottheit ist das perfekte Beispiel für den Quote aus meiner Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es erinnert mich sehr an Step Up, oder One Step Closer und... ich scheiss so sehr auf das Meinstream - Lp - "haten", den song hab ich seit gesten in endlosschleife.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. September 2010)

Gott ihr hört nur Musik wenn sie nicht Mainstream ist? Szeneopfer gibts echt überall.
Mir gefällt Wretches & Kings und auch Across The Line :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gott ihr hört nur Musik wenn sie nicht Mainstream ist? Szeneopfer gibts echt überall.


Ich mag sie einfach nur nicht. Das hat mit Mainstream nichts zu tun. Ich habe sie noch nie gemocht, noch nie wirklich gehört, selbst in der Zeit, als ich noch nicht zu dem Genre gekommen bin, was ich jetzt höre. Ich kenne einfach viele (für mich) bessere alternativen zu LP. Und dazu muss ichnkein Mainstreamhater sein, oder? Und der neue Stil mit Techno und Rap ist sowieso gar nichts für mich, da ich besonders Techno hasse und den meisten Rap auch (außer er ist wirklich klasse gemacht und mit Metaltypischen Instrumenten versehen, siehe Ratm).

Sicher gibt es solche Mainstreamhater...aber wenn man das Zeug nicht mag, muss das noch lange nicht heißen, dass man es nur aus Prinzip hasst.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. September 2010)

Ich rede auch von solch höchstqualifizierten Aussagen.



Huntergottheit schrieb:


> was will man mit linkin park? sowas hörte ich als kind aber aus dem alter bin ich raus,ich schäme mich dafür weil ich da noch nicht den zugang zu guter musik hatte und das mainstream zeug nur kannte



Wenn du Linkin Park nicht magst und nie mochtest verstehe ich nicht wieso du dich angesprochen fühlst, schließlich bezog ich mich direkt auf die Anti-Spinner. 
Andererseits versteh ich deine aktivität hier dann auch nicht, ich debattiere auch nicht über.. öhmn.. In Extremo oder solchen Alben, ich finds nicht gut, ich hörs nicht und beschäftige mich damit auch nicht. Ich meine es ist dir natürlich nicht verboten hier zu posten, nur verstehe ich das Interesse einfach nicht. - Soll jetzt auch kein Angriff auf dich sein aber ich würds gern wissen wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2010)

der TE hat doch nach meinungen über das neue lp album gefragt und alko hat hier seine meinung kundgetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der TE hat doch nach meinungen über das neue lp album gefragt und alko hat hier seine meinung kundgetan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat er, aber das muss er nicht mindestens dreimal tun...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der TE hat doch nach meinungen über das neue lp album gefragt und alko hat hier seine meinung kundgetan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das habe ich, und da wir in Deutschland leben, müssen wir auch die Meinung jedes einzelnen akzeptieren. Ich finde es bloß schade, dass es hier so viele gibt, die Linkin Park doch so stark verurteilen. Aber wie gesagt, eure Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2010)

Für all die Linkin Park-"Hater" wird dieses Lied nur mehr Grund geben, sich von ihnen abzuwenden, aber mir gefällts...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoZHqvt1W-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2010)

> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Ach du scheiße, wie schlecht ist das bitte...[/font]





> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]das Album ist so unfassbar schlecht, das muss man gehört haben[/font]



Erste Reaktionen ausm MH-Forum.
Und ich wurde jetzt neugierig, obs wirklich so schlecht ist.
Edit kommt in ein paar Minuten.

EDIT: "When They Come For Me" ist das einzige Lied, das mich nur annähernd begeistern konnte. Mit ein paar Plays wird das wohl noch nen lustiger Song.
Der Rest ... ja was soll ich sagen ...
Gefühlte 50% des Albums sind Interludes ... langweilig, abgehalftert, deplatziert.
Der Pop-Anteil ist so extrem gewachsen, vor allem in "The Messenger" und "Burning In The Skies" ist er deutlich merkbar. Ganz, ganz furchtbar.

Bleibt zu sagen, dass die LP-Fanboys dieses Album wie auch M2M vergöttern werden und in den Himmel loben.
Die Hater werden es wie immer scheiße finden.
Die LP-Fans, die die ersten beiden Alben gut fanden (Vielleicht noch Teile von M2M), werden bitter enttäuscht, sofern sie diesen Musikstil nicht mögen.

Für mich persönlich ist das ein furchtbares Pop-Album mit Elektro-Einlagen ... E-Gitarren werden so gut wie nie genutzt, ganz schade.
Linkin Park ist tot, lang lebe Linkin Pop.


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

Das Lied is wirklich das schlechteste was lp bisher gemacht hat. Ich sehe schon wie das neue Album beim Media Markt unter der Kategorie Techno neben Scooter verstaubt.( Techno is ja mit Abstand das schlimmste was je erfunden wurde, und das neue lp Lied klingt sehr danach)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

ich finde, bloodletting, hat es wunderschön auf den punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und deswegen ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lovers gonna love 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (8. September 2010)

freut mich das euch meine meinung angeregt hat,das war bewusst so geschrieben. lieber etwas interresanten zündstoff hier in einem lp thread als was anderes


----------



## skyline930 (8. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aus dem neuen Album aufgetaucht:
> 
> Es klingt mehr nach Meteora/Hybrid-Theory. Aggressiver, mehr Rap meets Rock.



EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!
Will endlich das Album haben <3

Edit:



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bleibt zu sagen, dass die LP-Fanboys dieses Album wie auch M2M vergöttern werden und in den Himmel loben.
> Die Hater werden es wie immer scheiße finden.
> Die LP-Fans, die die ersten beiden Alben gut fanden (Vielleicht noch Teile von M2M), werden bitter enttäuscht, sofern sie diesen Musikstil nicht mögen.



Hört doch mal auf mit diesem behinderten Schubladendenken! Ich kam durch die ersten Alben überhaupt erst auf LP, MtM fand ich geil weil sich der Stil zwar verändert hat - aber die Musik noch immer geil war, und bei A Thousand Suns ist es genauso!
Es ist peinlich zu sagen das Band X tot ist, weil sie nicht Ihren "alteingessenen" Stil beibehalten hat! LP war und ist meiner Meinung nach eine der wandlungsfähgsten Bands, und es ist mir lieber wenn sie sich auch wirklich verändern, anstatt immer nur das selbe zu produzieren!


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf mit diesem behinderten Schubladendenken! Ich kam durch die ersten Alben überhaupt erst auf LP, MtM fand ich geil weil sich der Stil zwar verändert hat - aber die Musik noch immer geil war, und bei A Thousand Suns ist es genauso!
> Es ist peinlich zu sagen das Band X tot ist, weil sie nicht Ihren "alteingessenen" Stil beibehalten hat! LP war und ist meiner Meinung nach eine der wandlungsfähgsten Bands, und es ist mir lieber wenn sie sich auch wirklich verändern, anstatt immer nur das selbe zu produzieren!




Kritik direkt als Schubladendenken abzustempeln ist eine ziemlich vereinfachte Sichtweise, findest du nicht?
Schönreden kann man es sich natürlich auch. Typisch Fanboy eben.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade das gesamte Album angehört und muss sagen: 
Ja, das ist nicht mehr das von euch so "hochgelobte" Nu-Metal-LP. Und ganz ehrlich: Das ist auch gut so. Die Band verändert sich, sie sind reifer, sie sind älter. Nu Metal ist sowieso tot, also warum bei diesem einzigen Genre bleiben? Das Album ist sehr ordentlich, hört sich, wie Mike schon mehrmals betonte, als Ganzes wunderbar an. 

Und was Bloodletting hier wieder verzapft ist natürlich die "große Kunst": Wo ist Linkin Park tot? Nach meinen Informationen leben noch alle Bandmitglieder und sie machen noch immer das, was sie immer gemacht haben: Ihren eigenen Weg gehen und nicht auf Fans hören, die ständig das gleiche hören wollen. LP hat nie gesagt, dass sie auf jahrelang nur das Gleiche machen wollen. Sie wollen etwas neues ausprobieren, wollen sich selbst ausprobieren. Das haben sie mit Minutes to Midnight getan, das tun sie nun auch mit A Thousand Suns. Und was "Schönreden" mit "Musikgeschmack" zu tun hat ist auch so eine Sache, die natürlich nur Bloodletting vorbringen kann. Ich höre LP nun schon seit Hybrid Theory und ich bin ehrlich froh, dass sie sich ändern. Ich will nicht noch ein Hybrid Theory oder ein Meteora. 

Und hier noch zwei Statements aus einem Interview mit Mike und Rob:



> Wir haben "Hybrid Theory" vor fast zwölf Jahren geschrieben. Erinner dich mal daran, wie du vor zwölf Jahren drauf warst und an alles, was dazwischen passiert ist. Wir lieben unsere Scheiben wirklich alle, und vor allem das Debüt ist natürlich die wichtigste Scheibe für uns. Die Fans von dieser Scheibe kommen immer noch zu unseren Shows und natürlich spielen wir die entsprechenden Songs auch jedes Mal und werden damit bestimmt auch nie aufhören. Aber das waren und sind einfach Songs, welche wir zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt geschrieben haben, die wollten damals eben genau so aus uns raus.Mittlerweile gehen andere Dinge in uns vor, mittlerweile hat sich unser Songwriting weitgehend verändert und andere Songs wollen aus uns raus. Als wir die Sachen damals geschrieben haben, war das für uns was Neues und wir wollten das machen. Dann haben wir die Scheibe veröffentlicht, und andere dachten sich: 'Hey, das ist cool, das will ich auch machen.' Das haben dann immer mehr gemacht und irgendwann wird es einfach uninteressant. Ich hab erst neulich wieder einen Song von einer Band gehört, der original wie ne Nummer von unserem Debüt klang. Und wenn 1000 andere Bands solche Songs schreiben können, was denkst du, wie leicht das für uns wäre? Wir haben tatsächlich ein paar Witze darüber gemacht, ob wir nicht für unsere Fanclubs mal "Hybrid Theorie II" aufnehmen wollen. Das wäre in ein paar Wochen fertig. Für uns wäre das aber alles nicht sonderlich spannend.





> Wie Mike schon sagte, wir wollten die Scheibe nicht auf Teufel komm raus heavy haben, wenn das bedeutet, dass wir im Prinzip denselben Kram wie früher auch schon machen müssen. Dann lieber Abstriche in Sachen Heaviness, dafür aber ein frisches Album mit neuen Ansätzen und Ideen. Das ist uns auf diesem Album, wie ich finde, sehr gut gelungen - es wirkt vor allem als Ganzes. Man sollte sich wirklich mit der Scheibe hinsetzen und sie von vorne bis hinten anhören, ehe man sich ein Urteil erlaubt. Die Songs werden deutlich kraftvoller, wenn man sie in Verbindung mit den anderen hört, die Atmosphäre bekommt viel mehr Power.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nicht mehr das von euch so "hochgelobte" Nu-Metal-LP. Und ganz ehrlich: Das ist auch gut so. Die Band verändert sich, sie sind reifer, sie sind älter. Nu Metal ist sowieso tot, also warum bei diesem einzigen Genre bleiben?



Ahja ne. LP ist nicht tot, aber Nu Metal.
Also entweder verurteilst du jetzt das Totsagen von Bands/Genres, oder du machst es selbst, entscheide dich mal bitte.




Razyl schrieb:


> Und was Bloodletting hier wieder verzapft ist natürlich die "große Kunst": Wo ist Linkin Park tot? Nach meinen Informationen leben noch alle Bandmitglieder und sie machen noch immer das, was sie immer gemacht haben: Ihren eigenen Weg gehen und nicht auf Fans hören, die ständig das gleiche hören wollen.



Oh man ... typisch.
Mit "LP ist tot" meint NIEMAND, dass die Bandmitglieder tot sind, sondern dass die Band, wie sie ist und was sie für einen selbst bedeutet, tot ist.
Kennst du das Sprichwort "Du bist für mich gestorben!"? Ja? Gut, dann müsstest du ja wissen, wie es gemeint ist.



Razyl schrieb:


> Und was "Schönreden" mit "Musikgeschmack" zu tun hat ist auch so eine Sache, die natürlich nur Bloodletting vorbringen kann.



Man kann sich alles schön reden, auch die Qualität eines Albums. Vor allem Fanboys neigen sehr, sehr oft dazu. Ja auch ich habe das schon getan.





Razyl schrieb:


> Ich höre LP nun schon seit Hybrid Theory und ich bin ehrlich froh, dass sie sich ändern. Ich will nicht noch ein Hybrid Theory oder ein Meteora.



Seit du 7 bist? Oho ...

Veränderung ist ok, aber nicht so.
Von Nu Metal zu Alternative Rock und von da zu Elektro-Pop, das ist für viele, viele Leute einfach zu krass.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ahja ne. LP ist nicht tot, aber Nu Metal.
> Also entweder verurteilst du jetzt das Totsagen von Bands/Genres, oder du machst es selbst, entscheide dich mal bitte.


Die Alben von LP werden weiterhin sehr gut verkauft. Nu Metal ist aber kommerziell am Ende und das nicht erst seit einem Jahr... Ein Großteil der bekannten Nu-Metal-Bands haben sich in andere Richtungen bewegt, davon ein Großteil in die typischen Metal-Strukturen. Das sollte man doch mindestens wissen....




> Oh man ... typisch.
> Mit "LP ist tot" meint NIEMAND, dass die Bandmitglieder tot sind, sondern dass die Band, wie sie ist und was sie für einen selbst bedeutet, tot ist.
> Kennst du das Sprichwort "Du bist für mich gestorben!"? Ja? Gut, dann müsstest du ja wissen, wie es gemeint ist.


Dann sollte man das "mich" auch dazu schreiben und keine allgemein zutreffenden Aussagen treffen. Dein Satz war jedoch komplett verallgemeinert und nebenbei nicht mal zutreffend.




> Man kann sich alles schön reden, auch die Qualität eines Albums. Vor allem Fanboys neigen sehr, sehr oft dazu. Ja auch ich habe das schon getan.


Kann man, machen aber nicht alle. Ich finde das Album klasse, die Musik gefällt mir. Sobald es am Freitag offiziell veröffentlicht wird, landet es auch sofort auf meinen iPod. Im Gegensatz zum Asylum-Album von Disturbed, wo sich erneut nicht viel geändert hat.






> Seit du 7 bist? Oho ...
> 
> Veränderung ist ok, aber nicht so.
> Von Nu Metal zu Alternative Rock und von da zu Elektro-Pop, das ist für viele, viele Leute einfach zu krass.


Jap, seit dem ich 7 bin. 
Und viele, viele Leute finden es toll. Klar, wird das Album nicht den Geschmack aller Menschen treffen, was vollkommen unmöglich ist. Aber es gibt immer noch Leute, die die Musik von Linkin Park weiterhin mögen, weil die Band ihren eigenen Weg geht und nicht nur Nu Metal macht, vom dem sich die Band übrigens schon längst distanziert hat. Das scheint aber bei einigen immer noch nicht angekommen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Erste Reaktionen ausm MH-Forum.
> Und ich wurde jetzt neugierig, obs wirklich so schlecht ist.
> Edit kommt in ein paar Minuten.
> 
> ...




Man kann Alben auch schlecht reden. Du kannst noch drölftausend mal das gleiche posten, irgendwann geht es einem einfach aufn Sack. Btw, wo hast du das Album überhaupt gehört ? Der digitale Download ist erst ab dem 10.9. verfügbar und legal kriegt man ansonsten nur wenige Songs, oder auf Youtube ?

Edit @ Bloodletting:

Eine Band verändert sich von sich aus, nehmen dabei eher weniger den EInfluss von anderen Bands auf. Wieso auch ? Dann wären sie so wie viele andere. 

Mir gefiel M2M nicht so wirklich, nur einzelne Tracks. Aber was ich bisher von A Thousand Suns höre, gefällt mir schon viel viel mehr.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Alben von LP werden weiterhin sehr gut verkauft. Nu Metal ist aber kommerziell am Ende und das nicht erst seit einem Jahr... Ein Großteil der bekannten Nu-Metal-Bands haben sich in andere Richtungen bewegt, davon ein Großteil in die typischen Metal-Strukturen. Das sollte man doch mindestens wissen....




*hust*

Disturbed, Korn, Stone Sour, Dope, Static X ...

Das sind jetzt nur die Bands, die mir einfallen und die vor kurzem ein Nu Metal-Album rausgebracht haben und das sind (mit LP, LB und Slipknot) die wohl bekanntesten Nu Metal-Bands der Welt.



Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sollte man das "mich" auch dazu schreiben und keine allgemein zutreffenden Aussagen treffen. Dein Satz war jedoch komplett verallgemeinert und nebenbei nicht mal zutreffend.




So unzutreffend war er nicht. Wenn Leute von LP reden, denken 99% zuerst an die Hybrid Theory und Meteora Zeit, das ist einfach so. Und die Zeiten sind eben vorbei, ergoe = tot.



Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man, machen aber nicht alle.



Nicht alle, aber sehr, sehr viele.
Vor allem eben, wenn die eigene Lieblingsband kritisiert wird, wie es gerade halt mit LP passiert.
Da kommt halt die rosa-rote Brille.



Razyl schrieb:


> Und viele, viele Leute finden es toll. Klar, wird das Album nicht den Geschmack aller Menschen treffen, was vollkommen unmöglich ist. Aber es gibt immer noch Leute, die die Musik von Linkin Park weiterhin mögen, weil die Band ihren eigenen Weg geht und nicht nur Nu Metal macht, vom dem sich die Band übrigens schon längst distanziert hat. Das scheint aber bei einigen immer noch nicht angekommen zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Frech geschätzt sag ich einfach mal, dass 70%, denen das Album gefällt, auch andere Musik in diesem Stil hören.
Das tue ich z.B. nicht - Konsequenz ist meine Misgunst.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Btw, wo hast du das Album überhaupt gehört ? Der digitale Download ist erst ab dem 10.9. verfügbar und legal kriegt man ansonsten nur wenige Songs, oder auf Youtube ?



Natürlich illegal, denkst du, ich geb Geld für ein Album aus, bei dem ich schon weiß, dass es nichts für mich sein wird?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Natürlich illegal, denkst du, ich geb Geld für ein Album aus, bei dem ich schon weiß, dass es nichts für mich sein wird?



Nö denk ich nicht, das Album ist ja noch garnicht draußen von daher gibt es auch nicht viel zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nö denk ich nicht, das Album ist ja noch garnicht draußen von daher gibt es auch nicht viel zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wurde geleakt.
Und der böse Bloodi wurde halt, dank der negativen Kommentare zum Album, neugierig.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2010)

Für die, die treu dem Gesetze dienen und nicht auf illegales stehen, hier noch ein Song.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2C4aCzuI4xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich finds klasse, ohne aber Freudensprünge zu machen.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Für die, die treu dem Gesetze dienen und nicht auf illegales stehen, hier noch ein Song.



Download ist nicht illegal.
Der Upload ist illegal. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, aber OT.




Aussage war sowieso nicht ganz richtig.

Download ist an sich zwar illegal, aber so schwer zu verfolgen, dass es sich für die Verfolger nicht lohnt.
(Ich spreche dabei jetzt nur von Downloaden, also über File-Hoster)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Download ist nicht illegal.
> Der Upload ist illegal.
> 
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, aber OT.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Disturbed



Disturbed hat sich mit Asylum auch näher an den typischen Metal-Strukturen orientiert, abgesehen davon, dass sie es erneut geschafft haben so verdammt ähnlich zu klingen... 
Auch die anderen genannten Bands bringen zwar immer noch Nu Metal, aber orientieren sich ebenfalls alle mehr als früher an den typischen und bekannten Metal-Strukturen. 

Und ja, die Zeiten sind vorbei, was auch ihre Gründe hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2010)

Bin grad am überlegen mir ein Ticket für das Konzert in Hamburg zu holen, bei dem Preis muss das Album aber auch klasse sein. :/


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Disturbed hat sich mit Asylum auch näher an den typischen Metal-Strukturen orientiert, abgesehen davon, dass sie es erneut geschafft haben so verdammt ähnlich zu klingen...
> Auch die anderen genannten Bands bringen zwar immer noch Nu Metal, aber orientieren sich ebenfalls alle mehr als früher an den typischen und bekannten Metal-Strukturen.
> 
> Und ja, die Zeiten sind vorbei, was auch ihre Gründe hat.



Disturbed hat sich seit Beginn kein bissle verändert.
Und schon damals haben sie Nu Metal gespielt, wieso sollte es sich also heute ändern?

Nu Metal hat immer noch ihre Fan-Base.
Der Unterschied ist, dass jetzt kein großer Rubel mehr um dieses Genre gemacht wird, der ist nämlich beim Metal/Deathcore.

Und das neue Korn-Album ist klassischer Nu Metal in seiner reinsten Form, hör mal rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und das neue Korn-Album ist klassischer Nu Metal in seiner reinsten Form, hör mal rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte ich? Bislang hat mir kein einziges Lied dieser Band gefallen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Bislang hat mir kein einziges Lied dieser Band gefallen.



um zu sehen das nu metal noch am "leben" ist .. die ganzen trendhuren sind jetzt zu metal/death/emo/furz core übergegangen und deswegen kommt auch kaum eine neue band in diesem genre hervor und die alten bands machen meist was anderes



und wenn ich das mal so sagen darf, disturbed haben meiner meinung nach nie nu metal gemacht
die haben weder einen dj, noch rap gesang und auch ihr image hat damit gar nichts zu tun .. ich würd die eher bei alternative metal/rock reinstecken


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2010)

Wir habens jetzt echt gehört. Ja, ihr mög es nicht. Toll und jetzt lasst die anderen die es mögen darüber schreiben und schaut nicht mehr in den Fred rein.



Also ich hab grad die Meldung bekommen, dass das Album morgen verschickt wird und ich es pünktlich am 10 . im Briefkasten habe.

Freu mich schon sehr darauf.

Ich hör auch kein einziges Lied das bereits auf Youtube veröffentlicht wurde. Will mir ja nicht die Freude verderben.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wir habens jetzt echt gehört. Ja, ihr mög es nicht. Toll und jetzt lasst die anderen die es mögen darüber schreiben und schaut nicht mehr in den Fred rein.



Werden sie nicht, das sind schließlich die Musik-Götter hier...


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht, das sind schließlich die Musik-Götter hier...



Nö, wir wissen aber, wozu ein Forum da ist.


----------



## dragon1 (8. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Disturbed hat sich seit Beginn kein bissle verändert.
> Und schon damals haben sie Nu Metal gespielt, wieso sollte es sich also heute ändern?
> 
> Nu Metal hat immer noch ihre Fan-Base.
> ...



Ich Disturbed ist KEIN Nu Metal... Es ist Alternativer Metal, und auch wenn ich Disturbed wirklich mag, abwechslung ist wirklich sehr gering, wie Razyl gesagt hat.


Dope ist mmn eine wirklich tolle Nu-Metal Band.


Korn ist mehr "Pop- Maessig" als LP. Ich finds einfach nur lachhaft was die machen. Und das nennt sich Metal.

Slipknot ist sowieso eine DER Poser Bands...

Und da kann ich nur eins sagen: 
LP ist schon allein dadurch besser, das sie IHRE Musik spielen. Es geht nicht um dieses "Mainstream- ich bin dabei" oder irgendwelche festgesetzte Genere-Grenzen, sie spielen was gerade passt. Ich finde auch ihre Texte 1000x besser als dein hochgelobtes Slipknot das nur darauf basiert den ganzen Emos ihre "Welt is scheisse T.T" Musik zu geben.
Sie spielen Musik, sie erzeugen nicht Musik wie eine Massenware, die moeglichst den Geschmack der Grauen Masse treffen muss.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Korn ist mehr "Pop- Maessig" als LP. Ich finds einfach nur lachhaft was die machen. Und das nennt sich Metal.




da nu metal kein metal ist spielen korn auch kein metal, ganz einfach
und korn ist/war härter als lp und weniger "pop-mässig" 


und zu slipknot, wenn du dir mal die lyrics durch liest geht es bei slipknot kaum um emo zeug .. mehr das ICH GEGEN ALLE oder WIR KÄMPFEN FÜR DICH!!11!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Korn ist mehr "Pop- Maessig" als LP. Ich finds einfach nur lachhaft was die machen. Und das nennt sich Metal.
> Slipknot ist sowieso eine DER Poser Bands...
> Und da kann ich nur eins sagen:
> Ich finde auch ihre Texte 1000x besser als dein hochgelobtes Slipknot das nur darauf basiert den ganzen Emos ihre "Welt is scheisse T.T" Musik zu geben.
> Sie spielen Musik, sie erzeugen nicht Musik wie eine Massenware, die moeglichst den Geschmack der Grauen Masse treffen muss.



Lulz, direkt ein ganzer Batzen vollkommenen gedanklichen Mülls.
Hast du das in Rage niedergeschrieben oder auch mal 5 Minuten nachgedacht, was du da für ne Kacke schreibst?
Mal ganz im ernst, ohne dich jetzt direkt anzugreifen. o_O


----------



## dragon1 (8. September 2010)

Ne hab nur abneigung gegen Aufgelistete Bands. Aber ok.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ne hab nur abneigung gegen Aufgelistete Bands. Aber ok.



Sry, das war nen bissle hart von mir geschrieben.
Aber denk mal besser drüber nach ... in deinem Post war echt viel Blödsinn drin. o_O
Bin ein bissle geschockt, das grade von DIR zu lesen.^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sry, das war nen bissle hart von mir geschrieben.
> Aber denk mal besser drüber nach ... in deinem Post war echt viel Blödsinn drin. o_O
> Bin ein bissle geschockt, das grade von DIR zu lesen.^^



Jo ich hab ne aehnliche reaktion wenn man bands die ich mag "hart" kritisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du meinst sicher das mit Slipknot?

Naja ich weiss ja nicht WARUM die ganzen Szenekiddies eben diese Band moegen. 
Und naja, Liednamen wie Wait and Bleed und das die Musik die ich von denen Mitgekriegt habe kamm mir sehr "Emo-like" rueber. 

Und Korn find ich die Fernsehauftritte doof und die Musik taugt mir nicht.


So jetzt hab ich mich besser Formuliert ohne harten beschuldigungen sondern meine meinung^^

Zum Thema Dope und Disturbed wirst du mir wohl recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der letzte Satz 
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sie spielen Musik, sie erzeugen nicht Musik wie eine Massenware, die moeglichst den Geschmack der Grauen Masse treffen muss.[/font]


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]War auf dein LP-Haten bezogen, und war kein Vergleich zu einer der Aufgelisteten Bands! Nur um das klar zu stellen. [/font]


----------



## Ihateyou (9. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> LP ist schon allein dadurch besser, das sie IHRE Musik spielen. Es geht nicht um dieses "Mainstream- ich bin dabei" oder irgendwelche festgesetzte Genere-Grenzen, sie spielen was gerade passt.



Wtf? Man kann sagen was man will, aber das Album ist ganz klar ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Mainstream. Zudem sind Linkin Park immernoch keine Avantgardisten, was innovatives machen die nicht.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> LP ist schon allein dadurch besser, das sie IHRE Musik spielen. Es geht nicht um dieses "Mainstream- ich bin dabei" oder irgendwelche festgesetzte Genere-Grenzen, sie spielen was gerade passt.



So sieht es aus. LP richtet sich nun mal nicht nach den ganzen "Wääh, wir wollen aber Nu-Metal hören und "harte" Texte..."-Kindern, sondern sie spielen das was sie wollen. Und schlussendlich gehen sie damit auch den richtigen Weg, denn es ist ihre Band und es ihre Sache was sie spielen. Klar, treffen sie nicht den Geschmack einiger alter Fans, aber sie finden auch neue Fans und sie versuchen ab und zu immer mal wieder etwas neues.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Wtf? Man kann sagen was man will, aber das Album ist ganz klar ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Mainstream. Zudem sind Linkin Park immernoch keine Avantgardisten, was innovatives machen die nicht.



Was ist Mainstream ? Würd ich gerne mal wissen. Für manche sind Bullet for my Valentine (mittlerweile) Mainstream, für manche ist es einfach zu laut. Wenn jemand, der noch nix mit Metal o.Ä. am Hut hatte, ein Lied von Slipknot hört, würde er es ebenso als zu laut empfinden, andere wiederum ist es zu "ruhig".


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Wtf? Man kann sagen was man will, aber das Album ist ganz klar ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Mainstream. Zudem sind Linkin Park immernoch keine Avantgardisten, was innovatives machen die nicht.



Und was ist an "Mainstream" schlimm? Ist ja eine so böse Sache, wenn es ein paar mehr Leute hören...


----------



## Ihateyou (9. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was ist an "Mainstream" schlimm? Ist ja eine so böse Sache, wenn es ein paar mehr Leute hören...



Irgendwas hast du wohl falsch verstanden.
Es geht darum, dass das neue Album wesentlich poppiger klingt. Kann ja wohl keiner verneinen, right?

Sh1k4ri:
Kenne niemanden, dem BfmV zu "laut" ist. An meiner Schule haben sogar 13-jährige Chartshörerinnen was von BfmV auf dem Handy.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Irgendwas hast du wohl falsch verstanden.
> Es geht darum, dass das neue Album wesentlich poppiger klingt. Kann ja wohl keiner verneinen, right?



Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber ich sehe immer noch nicht das Problem dabei...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Irgendwas hast du wohl falsch verstanden.
> Es geht darum, dass das neue Album wesentlich poppiger klingt. Kann ja wohl keiner verneinen, right?
> 
> Sh1k4ri:
> Kenne niemanden, dem BfmV zu "laut" ist. An meiner Schule haben sogar 13-jährige Chartshörerinnen was von BfmV auf dem Handy.



Das waren nur Beispiele, jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden. Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Und ich kenne Leute, die B4mV nicht mögen, weil es eben zu laut ist. Die hören dann vorzugsweise was anderes, aber wie gesagt mir gings ums Prinzip.


----------



## Ihateyou (9. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber ich sehe immer noch nicht das Problem dabei...



Poppigerer Sound -> Schritt in Richtung Mainstream

Ich habe damit nur dragon1 Aussage:
"LP ist schon allein dadurch besser, das sie IHRE Musik spielen. Es geht nicht um dieses "Mainstream- ich bin dabei" oder irgendwelche festgesetzte Genere-Grenzen, sie spielen was gerade passt."
widerlegt. Ich hatte das nicht aus Spaß gequotet.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Poppigerer Sound -> Schritt in Richtung Mainstream
> 
> Ich habe damit nur dragon1 Aussage:
> "LP ist schon allein dadurch besser, das sie IHRE Musik spielen. Es geht nicht um dieses "Mainstream- ich bin dabei" oder irgendwelche festgesetzte Genere-Grenzen, sie spielen was gerade passt."
> widerlegt. Ich hatte das nicht aus Spaß gequotet.



Meine Aussage war auch nicht direkt gegen dich gerichtet, sondern eher an die Leute, die alles was "Mainstream" ist quasi verteufeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2010)

Also meine Neugier hat mich nun doch gepackt. Nun ja, ich war/bin erschrocken, wie sehr das Album doch anders ist als in meinen Vorstellungen. Ob positiv/negativ bleibt ab zuwarten...


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

So, meine Limited Edition ist heute angekommen =)

Gewohnte "Verpackung" des Albums, nur der FSK-Sticker bzgl. der DVD nervt :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, meine Limited Edition ist heute angekommen =)
> 
> Gewohnte "Verpackung" des Albums, nur der FSK-Sticker bzgl. der DVD nervt :S



Meine kommt erst nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hab nun aber schon alle Lieder gehört und muss jetzt sagen, dass mir das Album sehr gefällt. Nur schade, dass es zu viele Interludes und Intros beinhaltet (knapp 6 Stück).


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Disturbed, Korn, Stone Sour, Dope, Static X ...
> 
> Das sind jetzt nur die Bands, die mir einfallen und die vor kurzem ein Nu Metal-Album rausgebracht haben und das sind (mit LP, LB und Slipknot) die wohl bekanntesten Nu Metal-Bands der Welt.



Stone Sour soll Nu Metal sein? Hört sich für mich eher nach Hardrock und Alternative Metal an.


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2010)

So, heute kam die CD an und jetzt leuft sie gerade.

Ist schon eine grosse Veränderung aber keine schlechte. Gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist schon eine grosse Veränderung aber keine schlechte. Gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt.



Jup, eine Veränderung ist es, aber eine die sich durchweg hören lässt. Man merkt Linkin Park mittlerweile an, dass seit Hybrid Theory einfach zehn Jahre vergangen sind. Sie sind erwachsener, reifer und versuchen dennoch weiterhin großen Spaß an der Musik zu haben. Ihre Gedanken sind mittlerweile anders, ihre Emotionen äußern sich anders, als noch vor zehn Jahren. Linkin Park ist und bleibt keine Band, die einem Genre treu bleibt, sondern sie versuchen etwas anderes für ihre eigene Band, was auch durchaus Mut beweist.


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2010)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Habs jetzt ganz durch und es gefällt mir. Noch ein paar Mal höhren und es wird wohl immer besser, wie MtM.


----------



## skyline930 (11. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kritik direkt als Schubladendenken abzustempeln ist eine ziemlich vereinfachte Sichtweise, findest du nicht?
> Schönreden kann man es sich natürlich auch. Typisch Fanboy eben.



Also ich sah hier nur wenig Kritik ala "Hm, ich hab das Album durchgehört, aber mir gefällt es nicht weil ..." sondern die meisten Argumente die kamen waren OMG LP mainstream mimimi, OMG LP ist nicht mehr wie früher! Das ist keine Kritik, das sind keine Argumente.

Ich hörs mir im Moment an, und ich muss sagen, es ist ungewohnt. Bis auf einige Passagen würde ich ohne zu wissen das es LP ist, den Interpreten wirklich nicht erkennen. Aber ich muss auch sagen, das es sich eigentlich ziemlich cool anhört. Ich finde LP ist mit diesem Album gleichzeitig erwachsener und verspielter/experimenteller geworden. Alles in allem muss ich sagen mir gefällt das Album verdammt gut, nicht nur weil es von LP ist (moar fanboii flames plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sondern weil mir Crossover-Musik wirklich sehr gut gefällt, und in dem Sinne ist das Album wirkich das Nonplusultra.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Also ich sah hier nur wenig Kritik ala "Hm, ich hab das Album durchgehört, aber mir gefällt es nicht weil ..." sondern die meisten Argumente die kamen waren OMG LP mainstream mimimi, OMG LP ist nicht mehr wie früher! Das ist keine Kritik, das sind keine Argumente.
> 
> Ich hörs mir im Moment an, und ich muss sagen, es ist ungewohnt. Bis auf einige Passagen würde ich ohne zu wissen das es LP ist, den Interpreten wirklich nicht erkennen. Aber ich muss auch sagen, das es sich eigentlich ziemlich cool anhört. Ich finde LP ist mit diesem Album gleichzeitig erwachsener und verspielter/experimenteller geworden. Alles in allem muss ich sagen mir gefällt das Album verdammt gut, nicht nur weil es von LP ist (moar fanboii flames plx
> 
> ...




/sign

War zuerst wirklich erschrocken, da ich etwas anderes erwartet habe. Doch nach mehrmaligen hören des Album merke ich nun, wie Erwachsener die Jungs geworden sind. Die Texte gehen um andere Dinge als immer nur "Ah ich bin verletzt und schreie mir den Schmerz aus der Seele". Auch, wenn mir die alten Stücke immer noch besser gefallen, ist ATS ein klasse Album.


----------



## Deanne (11. September 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Also ich sah hier nur wenig Kritik ala "Hm, ich hab das Album durchgehört, aber mir gefällt es nicht weil ..." sondern die meisten Argumente die kamen waren OMG LP mainstream mimimi, OMG LP ist nicht mehr wie früher! Das ist keine Kritik, das sind keine Argumente.
> 
> Ich hörs mir im Moment an, und ich muss sagen, es ist ungewohnt. Bis auf einige Passagen würde ich ohne zu wissen das es LP ist, den Interpreten wirklich nicht erkennen. Aber ich muss auch sagen, das es sich eigentlich ziemlich cool anhört. Ich finde LP ist mit diesem Album gleichzeitig erwachsener und verspielter/experimenteller geworden. Alles in allem muss ich sagen mir gefällt das Album verdammt gut, nicht nur weil es von LP ist (moar fanboii flames plx
> 
> ...



Seh ich ähnlich. Kritik an einem Album sollte man erst abgeben, wenn man es gehört hat. Und das am besten mehrfach. Sich über dieses dämliche, vorschnelle "Wäh, wäh, Kommerz!"-Gelaber aufzuregen, hat deshalb auch nichts damit zu tun, Fanboy zu sein. Heutzutage ist es ja sowieso cool, erst mal alles scheiße zu finden, was man schon irgendwann mal im Radio gehört hat. Ich finde es für einen Künstler schon schwer genug, es den Leuten recht zu machen. 
Man soll Beständigkeit zeigen, sich aber trotzdem weiterentwickeln, sonst geht das Geheule wieder los.

Nennt mich untrve, aber ich habe in meiner Jugend sehr viel LP gehört und ohne diese Band würde ich heute wahrscheinlich Techno oder Bushido hören, wie der Rest meiner verstrahlten Generation. Mittlerweile verfolge ich die Entwicklung der Band kaum noch, aber ich höre mir manche Songs trotzdem hier und da noch gerne an, weil sie Erinnerungen wecken


----------



## Ihateyou (11. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Kritik an einem Album sollte man erst abgeben, wenn man es gehört hat. Und das am besten mehrfach. Sich über dieses dämliche, vorschnelle "Wäh, wäh, Kommerz!"-Gelaber aufzuregen, hat deshalb auch nichts damit zu tun, Fanboy zu sein. Heutzutage ist es ja sowieso cool, erst mal alles scheiße zu finden, was man schon irgendwann mal im Radio gehört hat. Ich finde es für einen Künstler schon schwer genug, es den Leuten recht zu machen.
> Man soll Beständigkeit zeigen, sich aber trotzdem weiterentwickeln, sonst geht das Geheule wieder los.


Woher willst du denn wissen, dass die Kritiker hier das Album noch nicht durchgehört haben?

Es gibt genug Bands, die mit jedem Album ihre Fans weiter zufriedenstellen und trotzdem neue Leute dazugewinnen (auch nach über 10 Jahren noch). So viel zum Thema, dass das sooooo schwierig wäre.


Hab's mir jetzt 2 Mal angehört, nicht so schlimm, wie ich es vermutet habe. Ich glaub ohne Chester fänd ich's sogar gut.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. September 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Also ich sah hier nur wenig Kritik ala "Hm, ich hab das Album durchgehört, aber mir gefällt es nicht weil ..." sondern die meisten Argumente die kamen waren OMG LP mainstream mimimi, OMG LP ist nicht mehr wie früher! Das ist keine Kritik, das sind keine Argumente.



Weil du damit direkt mich zitierst, hier ist meine Kritik, scheinst es ja überlesen zu haben:



Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT: "When They Come For Me" ist das einzige Lied, das mich nur annähernd begeistern konnte. Mit ein paar Plays wird das wohl noch nen lustiger Song.
> Der Rest ... ja was soll ich sagen ...
> Gefühlte 50% des Albums sind Interludes ... langweilig, abgehalftert, deplatziert.
> Der Pop-Anteil ist so extrem gewachsen, vor allem in "The Messenger" und "Burning In The Skies" ist er deutlich merkbar. Ganz, ganz furchtbar.
> ...


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Kritik an einem Album sollte man erst abgeben, wenn man es gehört hat. Und das am besten mehrfach. Sich über dieses dämliche, vorschnelle "Wäh, wäh, Kommerz!"-Gelaber aufzuregen, hat deshalb auch nichts damit zu tun, Fanboy zu sein. Heutzutage ist es ja sowieso cool, erst mal alles scheiße zu finden, was man schon irgendwann mal im Radio gehört hat. Ich finde es für einen Künstler schon schwer genug, es den Leuten recht zu machen.
> Man soll Beständigkeit zeigen, sich aber trotzdem weiterentwickeln, sonst geht das Geheule wieder los.
> 
> Nennt mich untrve, aber ich habe in meiner Jugend sehr viel LP gehört und ohne diese Band würde ich heute wahrscheinlich Techno oder Bushido hören, wie der Rest meiner verstrahlten Generation. Mittlerweile verfolge ich die Entwicklung der Band kaum noch, aber ich höre mir manche Songs trotzdem hier und da noch gerne an, weil sie Erinnerungen wecken



Mainstream ist halt nicht cool genug und sowieso nur Kommerz und Kommerz ist ganz, ganz böse, genauso wie Geld. Deshalb lädt man sich heutzutage Alben illegal, damit ja die bösen Musiklabels nicht verdienen und geht lieber auf Konzerte, denn da geht das Geld ja nur an die Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche haben es einfach immer noch nicht kapiert, dass Linkin Park einfach kein Nu Metal mehr machen wollen. Das war schon bei Minutes to Midnight so und nun ist es wieder bei A Thousand Suns. Die Zeiten von Hybrid Theory und Meteora sind vorerst vorbei für die Band und das haben sie oft genug gesagt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. September 2010)

Ich werd mir das Album erstmal nicht holen.
Grund ist vor allem auch das neue Video. Ich finds einfach nicht gut.
Bei breaking the habit hab ich an einigen Stellen gänsehaut bekommen, bei dem video kann ich iwie nur gähnen.
Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das Lied schlecht ist, nur das ist Momentan nicht die Richtung, die ich höre... :S


----------



## skyline930 (11. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Weil du damit direkt mich zitierst, hier ist meine Kritik, scheinst es ja überlesen zu haben:



Nein, du hast allgemein von Kritik geredet, ich auch. Du warst damit nicht gemeint, du warst nämlich einer der wenigen die ihre Meinung zu dem Album wirklich begründet haben.



Grüne schrieb:


> Grund ist vor allem auch das neue Video. Ich finds einfach nicht gut.
> Bei breaking the habit hab ich an einigen Stellen gänsehaut bekommen, bei dem video kann ich iwie nur gähnen.



Das Video hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch merkwürdig gefunden. Diese Stellen mit dem Wasser, oder die wo Mike mit dieser Kapuze in diesem Auto(?) sitzt, versteh ich wirklich nicht o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das Video hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch merkwürdig gefunden. Diese Stellen mit dem Wasser, oder die wo Mike mit dieser Kapuze in diesem Auto(?) sitzt, versteh ich wirklich nicht o.O



The Catalyst zähle ich zusammen mit Crawling, Breaking the Habit, Numb und Papercut zu den besten Videos die Linkin Park jemals gemacht haben. Man merkt einfach die Power, die der Song ausdrücken soll, im Video.


----------



## Qonix (2. November 2010)

Eignetlich wollte ich ja schon seit ner Weile eine Kritik zum neuen Album schreiben hatte aber einfach nie Zeit und ich kann sagen, dass die Kritik nicht gerade all zu nett gewesen wäre. Ja, wäre, denn gestern hab ich LP live gesehen und bin einfach nur noch begeistert. Die Lieder sind Live einfach sowas von geil. Das Hallenstadion hat gekocht. War einfach super.

Ich hoffe sie kommen bald wieder.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Eignetlich wollte ich ja schon seit ner Weile eine Kritik zum neuen Album schreiben hatte aber einfach nie Zeit und ich kann sagen, dass die Kritik nicht gerade all zu nett gewesen wäre. Ja, wäre, denn gestern hab ich LP live gesehen und bin einfach nur noch begeistert. Die Lieder sind Live einfach sowas von geil. Das Hallenstadion hat gekocht. War einfach super.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hoffe sie kommen bald wieder. [/font]




/sign

Hab sie letzten Freitag Live in Hamburg erlebt... leider bin ich ein bisschen zu spät gekommen und hatte somit blöde Plätze, aber das war sowas von egal. Hatte auch zunächst Befürchtungen, aber es war einfach göttlich. Jeder &#8364; hat sich gelohnt, und es waren ja auch nicht wenige


----------



## Qonix (2. November 2010)

Ich war fast ganz vorne. Leider etwas zu wenig weit vorne um Chester berühren zu können als er runter kam.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Mittlerweile gefallen mir auch die Songs, wo ich zunächst echt erschrocken war, zum Beispiel "Waiting for the End" ist momentan eines meiner absoluten Lieblingssongs, oder auch Blackout.


----------

